# Beckley WV 'Charlotte' 3 yr, spayed sight impaired pannus needs rescue asap!



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

Charlotte is a drop dead gorgeous working line type girl who has significant sight loss due to pannus and her owner no longer wants her. Her vet suggested she go into GSD rescue due to her special needs to make sure she gets a good home as initially they were going to just give her 'free to good home' . She just turned 3 yr olds and is a smaller petite sable girl who is very friendly and loves people. She lives in a huge fenced field 24/7 with little or no interaction with her people and she's starved for attention. 

Outside of her 'home environment' in the field she is insecure as has difficutly seeing to get around, even on leash. She did not do well initially when dog tested with a passive male dog as she was very insecure and defensive and didn't want the other dog to come near her. She did settle some after spending some time in his presence and was then non reactive to him. She leaned hard against my legs for security. With a some patience and a longer introduction period she may do ok with another dog once she feels more secure.. Cats are probably a 'no' . . . 

She is spayed and utd on vaccinations as well as being HW neg and on HW preventative. The vets feel she has significant sight loss and can only see shapes. Owner says she's not on eye meds as the vet said she didn't need it unless she has a 'flair up'..I'm not an expert on pannus but I question this ... I was under the impression they needed to be kept on daily meds to prevent further damage and sight loss ..??

Charlotte needs rescue help...... she needs to get in a home where she'll have a family to love and care for her. Preferably needs to be with someone who is familiar with sight impaired dogs and able to deal with her insecurities. I am the contact person for her. Transport help may be available to some extent depending on where you are.


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh she is so beautiful! My home wouldn't be a good fit for her but I'll post to bump this thread!


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh man, I wish I could take her, she is beautiful! But I'm in AZ


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Pannus is manageable.


----------



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

Please share her posting. I have a video of her I will post later in the day when I get time. Yes, pannus is manageable but I was under the impression that dogs needed to stay on eye medication daily to keep it from progressing as well as helping to improve their vision loss. I had not heard of only using the medication when it flaired up. It's a chronic condition. Does anyone know if that is true?? I know the owner has NO intentions of going out into the field to catch her twice a day and administer medication. . . so don't know if that was an excuse not to treat her. 

Charlotte needs a good home... she was begging to leave with us after my friend and I spent an hour with her in the field she lives in. She needs some human interaction and love.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Poor baby. I will never understand why people get a dog only to put them in a yard and pay no attention to them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is just so sad I hope that she finds a perfect home soon. For some reason when I read this I thought of DaisyandLucky(I think they would be a perfect home). She might kill me for suggesting this


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Where is she located? I must have missed it.

Edit to add: I see the location in the subject line.


----------



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

https://youtu.be/ij6rWic4kuw 


https://youtu.be/2L15S0I7-cg


To the casual dog owner Charlotte does appear to have the perfect life.... a huge field to run free in, a dog house with fresh cedar shavings, daily feedings and fresh water and is 'well cared' for in that she's totally vetted and utd on basic vetting needs. To those of us who love german shepherds we know the one BIG thing she's missing is a family to be part of and love and attention that she desparately craves. 

We didn't push her to meet the other dog LB. Her reaction this time was 100 times better than their first meeting when she was loose in her field and LB was outside the fence. This time she was taken out of her territory... LB is a well behaved social dog but he won't take being snapped at so figured it would be best not to set them up for failure and also add to her fear of strange dogs.


----------



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

Owner will be taking to the shelter soon.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

NINADOG said:


> Owner will be taking to the shelter soon.


Wish you could just ship her to me. Poor poor thing!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I would totally foster her if she could get to me, but I have a cat 

Pannus is totally manageable. If she'd been treated she wouldn't have lost her sight. Being left outside made it worse, because sunlight is a trigger for inflammation.


----------



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

well, thank you Lin for your desire to help her...she's still out in the field and in need of a home. We have an interest in her but not sure if it will work out OR if it's really a good match for her needs. I'm not ina position to even take her to my home to foster as I have other resues in the past... It's a very frustrating and sad situation she's in. She deserves so much more than the life she has.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> This is just so sad I hope that she finds a perfect home soon. For some reason when I read this I thought of DaisyandLucky(I think they would be a perfect home). She might kill me for suggesting this


Guys I would love to take her,but I all ready have two who are dog aggressive. Lucky is not doing well and we dont know how long we have. I just cant right now as it just isnt fair to Lucky who appears to handle one other dog better then two other dogs. actually i think we would do well if it was just Thuinder but she has major mobility issues and she could be an easy target w/ another female. God I feel so bad but right now Im not the right place from an animal standpoint and a time standpoint due to Lucky health isues and Thunder's mobility/health issues.Is there a way we could arrange transport through Big dogs /Big Hearts or other transport companies and get this girl to any foster home.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok I am looking at Charlotte. Ive talked to pat who has been so helpful. We have two barriers. The first is my husband abd iwill be on VK for two weeks in late summer and two how wil Lucky do. Im going to talk w/ our vet and se wher there is an eye specailist for Charlotte and just to get some advice on how best to treat. The owners have talked about surrendering her to a shelter and I hope they will wait.Anyways I just thought I would share. 
I couldnt get her out of my mind. Thanks Lisa


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Ok I am looking at Charlotte. Ive talked to pat who has been so helpful. We have two barriers. The first is my husband abd iwill be on VK for two weeks in late summer and two how wil Lucky do. Im going to talk w/ our vet and se wher there is an eye specailist for Charlotte and just to get some advice on how best to treat. The owners have talked about surrendering her to a shelter and I hope they will wait.Anyways I just thought I would share.
> I couldnt get her out of my mind. Thanks Lisa


Another lucky dog? You are a saint!! We have our paws and fingers crossed for you here


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Loneforce said:


> Another lucky dog? You are a saint!! We have our paws and fingers crossed for you here


Pretty sure my husband would diisagree and he did a lions share of the work w/ the girls. The fact that she is three is heartening to me. In three year Ive lost three dogs. We will see.thanks loneforce


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Ok I am looking at Charlotte. Ive talked to pat who has been so helpful. We have two barriers. The first is my husband abd iwill be on VK for two weeks in late summer and two how wil Lucky do. Im going to talk w/ our vet and se wher there is an eye specailist for Charlotte and just to get some advice on how best to treat. The owners have talked about surrendering her to a shelter and I hope they will wait.Anyways I just thought I would share.
> I couldnt get her out of my mind. Thanks Lisa


Sorry, but I still think it's a perfect match. Just call me the doggie matchmaker


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Sorry, but I still think it's a perfect match. Just call me the doggie matchmaker


Definitely you are the matchmaker. 'Im just trying to figure out how to make this ok for Lucky.I just got a new video of she and Pat at the park . She rode in Pats car in a crate and was leaning on Pat and being hugged.The big barrier is how to handle Lucky. Charlotte wil start out a basement dog ,hubby big screen and assorted dog beds are there and there is a seperate entrance . this should work until she is secure and Lucky makes the transition.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Charlotte is going to a foster home on Tuesday, Ninadog (Pat) and Shauna have both been spending time w/ her socializing and exposing her to stuff. The plan is still for us to get her when we return from VK. Pat sent me a video of she and Pat at the p


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is home with us. We picked Charlotte (Charlie) up yesterday from Donna and Mark in Cambridge Ohio. She is about 55 lbs. and so petite. Will post pictures and video as soon as I can .No accidents overnight . She killed to stuffed squeaky toys. She is beautiful.Will start a thread for her.
Maggi


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wonderful news!! Can't wait to see photos


----------

